# Yemen incident.



## CQB (May 10, 2014)

WASHINGTON — A United States Special Operations commando and a Central Intelligence Agency officer in Yemen shot and killed two armed Yemeni civilians who tried to kidnap them while the Americans were in a barbershop in the country’s capital two weeks ago, American officials said on Friday.
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/05/1...er=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimes&_r=0&referrer=


----------



## Crusader74 (May 10, 2014)

Bet they'll think twice before trying that again...


----------



## AWP (May 10, 2014)

Shave and a haircut... 2 hits.


----------



## pardus (May 10, 2014)

Awesomeness. Reminds me of the fucktards that tried to take on the CIA/contractor dude in Pakistan a while back.


----------



## CQB (May 11, 2014)

Same same Pardus, I'm spitballing here but it looks like this time around the powers that be weren't caught up so much getting  the guys out of country.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 11, 2014)

Ahhh... I love happy endings.


----------



## Etype (May 18, 2014)

I love the wording, "armed Yemeni civilians," good job NYT.


----------



## pardus (May 18, 2014)

Etype said:


> I love the wording, "armed Yemeni civilians," good job NYT.



SOP. That sets things up so that later on the NYT can claim it was an atrocity/human rights violation etc...


----------



## Pharaoh19XX (May 18, 2014)

When did armed armed gunmen that try to abduct people become civilians ?Guess NYT think they were there for just a normal haircut .


----------

